# source of "the floggings will continue until morale improves"



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been searching the net for the source of this famous quote and I can't find it. Does anyone know where it originally came from?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The beatings will continue until morale improves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

FightClub.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

bljones, thank you for the answer. I wasn't aware of that variant, which I guess is the original... so it didn't turn up in my googling. Smack, does it also appear in Fight Club, or is that a joke? I haven't seen that in long enough that I forget.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

U.S. Army


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Jerry

Japanese Navy

Whence the beatings? | Ask MetaFilter

MILITARY QUOTES - Best Military Quotations

Armed Forces - m19 - Military Quotations - General Quotations


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Excellent Jack. There was some I have never seen before..

"*• Push to test ... Release to detonate.".

*


----------



## oomfh (Mar 28, 2010)

One of my all time favorite bumper stickers (seen on the transom of a sailboat)

_*Have you flogged your crew today?"*_


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

As it was said in my Naval days: All Leave & Liberty have been cancelled until Morale onboard this ship have improved.


You would have been flogged with a "Cat'O'Nine Tails". But do to government cut backs it is now a "Cat'O'Three Tails."


----------

